# Online shrimp store



## mangisda (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi! I have been in the fish and plant hobby for a long time. Now i want to try my luck in breeding shrimps. She cheapest I have seen is 20 red cherries for $24.00 shipped. Its from this site http://www.shrimpcentral.com. I am not too confident because i googled the sellers email address and he's got a lot of different website selling different stuff. Has anyone bought anything off that site before? Feedbacks?


----------



## Iloveshrimp (Sep 7, 2013)

I have never heard of them either.


----------



## bostoneric (Oct 9, 2012)

price seems about right for 20 RCS shipped.


----------



## bikersoy (Aug 21, 2011)

You can look at Aquabid have different seller and you can find reviews from other buyers


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Never heard of them

I agree with the above posts, just look here in the 'For Sale' forum. They're very common and cheap. 
I just unloaded an entire 20g worth of them earlier this month to members. If I had anymore I would of sent you some too. Good Luck!


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Buy from a hobbyist. . Youll get better shrimp... a lesson I learned the hardway..


----------



## iseethruyou1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing more true than this. Most big places import and try to get them out the door as fast as possible. Then you have the true enthusiast that has selectively breed for generations for great shrimp. And the silliest part is, the better shrimp from the enthusiast are usually much nicer shrimp.
thanks,
scott


countryboy12484 said:


> Buy from a hobbyist. . Youll get better shrimp... a lesson I learned the hardway..


----------

